# lofts



## guitargirl814 (Feb 28, 2005)

i was thinking about owning 2 homing pigeons...
i was wondering how large the loft should be... and any other advice on raising these beautiful birds would be welcome
thanks


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello again Guitar Girl,

Please see my answer to your other post. I would start by going to the Sport section on this site, and reading all the old posts. You will be able to read about a wealth of information concerning racing pigeons. 

You can then go to the resource section of Pigeon Talk and find a number of links concerning the care of pigeons. If you spend an hour a day reading just this site, it may take you a year or two to finish, at last count there were over 50,000 posts, so that should keep you busy for awhile.

How did you arrive at the number two, for the number of pigeons you were thinking about getting ?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If you get a pair then they breed. You can count on say 6 more. So controled breeding would be a need. Loft size for just 2 birds. And they being homers. I would think at least a 3x4 for them tro get a little exersise. Now you could get young birds settle them and hav a open loft. say 2 x 2. They would need hawk protection and cat protection.


----------



## guitargirl814 (Feb 28, 2005)

well we have a little shed type thing in our back yard that closely resembles the loft they keep the pigeons in at the farm near our house... im not sure how big it is though, but we would have to make some adjustments for it to be a loft...

and im not really sure how we arived at getting 2 it was my moms idea


----------



## guitargirl814 (Feb 28, 2005)

and thanks for your help...


----------

